# [RISOLTO] xsane-0.996 non funziona più da utente

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

Ho un problema con XSane che non vuole più funzionare se lo lancio come utente.

L'errore che ottengo è questo:

Failed to open device `brother2:bus2:dev1': Error during device I/O.

Non capisco che diavolo possa essere successo. Eppure il mio utente è sempre nel gruppo usb e scanner.

EDIT: ho visto che durante l'ultimo update, è stato aggiornato il file /etc/sane.d/cardscan.conf. Però non so se sia colpa di questo fatto. Sono solo state aggiunte delle righe.

----------

## fbcyborg

Nessuna idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## k01

mah io l'unico problema simile che ho avuto è stato il gruppo cambiato in /dev. mi spiego meglio, in k3b da utente normale non vedevo più nessuno lettore, mentre con root si, sono andato a controllare in /dev e il gruppo di appartenenza di hda e hdc era settato su root, ho impostato tramite chown root:cdrom, e ho ripreso a vedere correttamente i lettori anche come utente normale. non so se può essere un caso simile al tuo...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

In pratica mi succede la stessa cosa menzionata in un thread che ho seguito molto tempo fa per installare lo scanner, infatti ero tentato di richiedere anche lì.

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So if you get an error message like the following:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Failed to open device `brother2:bus3;dev2`: 
> ...

 

Comunque ho visto che /dev/usblp0 ha come proprietario root e gruppo root, ma i permessi sono a 777. Quindi non saprei...

----------

## fbcyborg

Risolto. In pratica ho dovuto aggiungere l'utente al gruppo lp.

----------

